# 2012 Pheasant Release Dates



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/New...ase-More-Than-15-000-Pheasants-Statewide.aspx

ODNR to Release More Than 15,000 Pheasants Statewide beginning Oct 19.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonder why none released at Deercreek in Pickaway county?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Wonder why none released at Deercreek in Pickaway county?


they havent released at deer creek in well over a decade. Deercreek is a wild population


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im looking forward to it. I took a wee bit of time off in november. Im off nov 1,2,3,4,8,9,10,11,15,16, and the 29th thru dec 2nd! Ill be at springvalley and ceasers running the beagles again this year. Gona do some deer hunting as well.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

So the season opens on a Friday this year?..The article says they are releasing birds on Friday Nov. 1st. But Friday is the second and that's opening day.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

fish*FEAR*me said:


> So the season opens on a Friday this year?..The article says they are releasing birds on Friday Nov. 1st. But Friday is the second and that's opening day.


it was a misprint....opening day is november 2nd. which is friday. good luck and stay safe!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

fish*FEAR*me said:


> So the season opens on a Friday this year?..The article says they are releasing birds on Friday Nov. 1st. But Friday is the second and that's opening day.


opening day is always on a friday


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Ohhhh.. I thought it always started on a sat. That's why I was confused..thanks


----------

